# Some just want to complain!



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Some here just complain, but anytime meaningful action is suggested..they don't have any interest in contributing.. 

These people show up after the battle is OVER...and shoot the wounded..


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

I completely agree. Alot of miserable and negative people here. But there's a lot who want change and then you have the negative nancies. I support any attempt to see change to help our fellow drivers earn a living wage.


----------



## Prentiss (Aug 18, 2014)

I think their are a bunch of pissed off cab drivers here.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Some here just complain, but anytime meaningful action is suggested..they don't have any interest in contributing..
> 
> These people show up after the battle is OVER...and shoot the wounded..


Be careful Raquel, they're going to come attack you now


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Be careful Raquel, they're going to come attack you now


To be expected..


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Raquel said:


> To be expected..


Irony: this is a complaint thread in the complaint section.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

I have tried to bring up the point of certain members who have agendas here in the past. Yes I am a witch hunter. If you look through the popular members section there are quite a few that have admitted that they don't drive for Uber. Not that Im a happy uber driver facebook liker, but I don't think it helpful to post the same negative crap on every thread, and ostracize anyone who has anything positive to say.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Samename said:


> I have tried to bring up the point of certain members who have agendas here in the past. Yes I am a witch hunter. If you look through the popular members section there are quite a few that have admitted that they don't drive for Uber. Not that Im a happy uber driver facebook liker, but I don't think it helpful to post the same negative crap on every thread, and ostracize anyone who has anything positive to say.


I do believe one individual is a cop. Got super angry, racial, and sociopathic, a true sign of police behavior.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Prentiss said:


> I think their are a bunch of pissed off cab drivers here.


Also a lot of pissed off ex-cabbies, bartenders, sales people, IT specialists, and almost every other profession. There are a lot of people pissed off at Fuber.....and justifiably so.
Don't even think about blaming the anger and lack of cooperation/contribution to solutions solely on cab drivers.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Also a lot of pissed off ex-cabbies, bartenders, sales people, IT specialists, and almost every other profession. There are a lot of people pissed off at Fuber.....and justifiably so.
> Don't even think about blaming the anger and lack of cooperation/contribution to solutions solely on cab drivers.


I second that. Further, a lot of the "anger and lack of cooperation/contribution" comes from some folks who are simply frustrated and exasperated from beating their head against the "wall of Uber". Some of these same folks are veterans of this forum and initially came in bright-eyed, with eager enthusiasm and positive energy, only to be worn down by the exploitive and disingenuous ethos that is Uber.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Worcester Sauce said:


> I second that. Further, a lot of the "anger and lack of cooperation/contribution" comes from some folks who are simply frustrated and exasperated from beating their head against the "wall of Uber". Some of these same folks are veterans of this forum and initially came in bright-eyed, with eager enthusiasm and positive energy, only to be worn down by the exploitive and disingenuous ethos that is Uber.


I've worked in environments that went from decently paid to low pay. The environment is bright and busy, with smiles and cooperation. They move ppl back stabbing, gossiping, negative, lazy, etc.

The USAs existence is proof of this. British soldiers weren't paid correctly, so they became American. In the civil war, disputes about death pay and hot off the press confederate dollars sent many a southern soldier home.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Some here just complain, but anytime meaningful action is suggested..they don't have any interest in contributing..
> 
> These people show up after the battle is OVER...and shoot the wounded..


I applaud your point, Raquel. I am all-in for "meaningful action" so as long the methods and goals are realistic, achievable, focused and that any success is quantifiable.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

krazydrive said:


> I completely agree. Alot of miserable and negative people here. But there's a lot who want change and then you have the negative nancies. I support any attempt to see change to help our fellow drivers earn a living wage.


The message of **** low/no/zero pay is often misconstrued as **** Uber.

Every employee on the planet wants more pay, and complain when not received. Quite natural.


----------



## Big Machine (Jun 19, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Some here just complain, but anytime meaningful action is suggested..they don't have any interest in contributing..
> 
> These people show up after the battle is OVER...and shoot the wounded..


Don't forget about the people that scream "uber shill or employee" anytime someone makes a constructive comment that does not agree with their own opinion. They are my favorite ones because they are basically sticking their fingers in their ears and yelling I cant hear you


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Big Machine said:


> Don't forget about the people that scream "uber shill or employee" anytime someone makes a constructive comment that does not agree with their own opinion. They are my favorite ones because they are basically sticking their fingers in their ears and yelling I cant hear you


No....they are basically yelling "I cant believe you said that stupid shit. The only possible explanation is that Fuber is paying you to troll here".


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Big Machine said:


> Don't forget about the people that scream "uber shill or employee" anytime someone makes a constructive comment that does not agree with their own opinion. They are my favorite ones because they are basically sticking their fingers in their ears and yelling I cant hear you


Don't get me started on "Randy Shear." The guy was a legend in his own mind..and his sole agenda was driving people to his YouTube page...


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> The message of **** low/no/zero pay is often misconstrued as **** Uber.
> 
> Every employee on the planet wants more pay, and complain when not received. Quite natural.


The question is how can we get together to affect positive change and get us all at least a living wage..


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Worcester Sauce said:


> I applaud your point, Raquel. I am all-in for "meaningful action" so as long the methods and goals are realistic, achievable, focused and that any success is quantifiable.


Thanks Worcester.. I think the first step is to start a discussion and bring as many of us together as possible..


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

LOWER FARES = MORE RIDES = MORE MONEY for Uber and a ****ed car for you, UBER ON!


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Shine'ola said:


> LOWER FARES = MORE RIDES = MORE MONEY for Uber and a ****ed car for you, UBER ON!


salient


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

This whole thread is useles


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Sweet Ping said:


> This whole thread is useles


Thanks for your input..Vlady..


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

There should be some type of voting system where a person can get voted off forum by members, say after 20 members block a person. At very least, they should be reviewed by moderator. 

Sometimes I think twice about promoting this forum because of the way some posts are rabidly anti pax, anti cabbie, anti driver, anti Uber etc.. I don't want pax to get turned off riding by coming here.

The forum does usually work well and does help to understand the problems drivers face.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I do Lyft once every other week. I would consider uber if they raised their rate up over $2/mile, and allowed a place to tip on the app.


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> salient


I had to look that one up


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Shine'ola said:


> I had to look that one up


me too


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> I second that. Further, a lot of the "anger and lack of cooperation/contribution" comes from some folks who are simply frustrated and exasperated from beating their head against the "wall of Uber". Some of these same folks are veterans of this forum and initially came in bright-eyed, with eager enthusiasm and positive energy, only to be worn down by the exploitive and disingenuous ethos that is Uber.


I agree... I was on this forum almost from day one.
Back then, basically 100% of the members were positive.
Even after the rate cut from $1.90 to $1.47 it was still pretty much positive.
But at $0.75 how can anybody be positive?
At $0.75 you are losing money, if you understand this, you must be frustrated.
If you see others who do not understand this it's very frustrating to see their ignorance.
A bunch of billionaires taking advantage of the weakest... not pretty!
They will double their billions and eventually we will all go bankrupt.


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Kinda like the Bachelor? Heck we can just give virtual flowers to the top 20 we like every week..and the ones who didn't get a flower that week will be suspended...lol..


what a great idea, this is just like the stars our riders give us, when I was in pre school my teacher gave me stars for peeing in the potty, it made me feel so good then and I have a greater appreciation for the stars given to me as an adult by my riders today, who needs tips when ya have stars ? Ya'll are silly&#8230;tips HA !


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Big Machine said:


> Don't forget about the people that scream "uber shill or employee" anytime someone makes a constructive comment that does not agree with their own opinion. They are my favorite ones because they are basically sticking their fingers in their ears and yelling I cant hear you


OR when dumb ass drivers who can't figure out they ain't making a buck start justifying Uber or Lyft when they ain't making a buck, it's more polite to call them company shills rather than dumb asses.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Raquel said:


> The question is how can we get together to affect positive change and get us all at least a living wage..


Where Uber and Lyfts rates are currently, we make MORE MONEY by not driving and LOSING money.

Lyft OFF! Uber OFF!


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

Raquel said:


> The taxis may have the "solution" force the city to mandate minimum fare per mile rates... like Orlando has done effective next month..
> 
> That way uber's hands are tied..


and would you like to bet on that Raquel? $0.75 today and $0.55 after Feb. 1 ( it's 77 degrees out today, an estimated 70,000 conventioneers are in town and business is real slow, NOT ! )


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Where Uber and Lyfts rates are currently, we make MORE MONEY by not driving and LOSING money.
> 
> Lyft OFF! Uber OFF!


Like I said in the thread I just started.. our best course of action is to petition local governments to institute minimum per mile fares.. It would force uber's hand..

Orlando has done it..


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Kinda like the Bachelor? Heck we can just give virtual flowers to the top 20 we like every week..and the ones who didn't get a flower that week will be suspended...lol..


Lol!!


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Shine'ola said:


> and would you like to bet on that Raquel? $0.75 today and $0.55 after Feb. 1 ( it's 77 degrees out today, an estimated 70,000 conventioneers are in town and business is real slow, NOT ! )


If the city forces it..there is no way for uber to get around it..except to completely pull out of the market..

Uber is going to have to comply in Orlando..or be held in contempt..


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Uber is going to have to comply in Orlando..or be held in contempt..


Then Orlando can join the rest of us that already hold Fuber in contempt.


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

I believe the city has caved on the rate, they figured to save millions and just let Uber take over what would be bus / public transportation and make it more affordable to the less fortunate


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Like I said in the thread I just started.. our best course of action is to petition local governments to institute minimum per mile fares.. It would force uber's hand..
> 
> Orlando has done it..


We don't know yet what Uber will do with the higher fare. My thinking is that they will charge higher fare, get rid of percentage model and just pay driver by mile. Keeping driver pay close to what it is currently.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I have reporters actively looking for Drivers input here *ASAP*
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...and-work-fewer-hours-than-taxi-drivers.12156/
*Drivers Please Step Up
It's Time To Be Heard
And Do Something*
Thank you


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Like I said in the thread I just started.. our best course of action is to petition local governments to institute minimum per mile fares.. It would force uber's hand..
> 
> Orlando has done it..


Orlando was forced to do so by a more powerful local force, Mears.

Ultimately you're right though. Transportation services need SOME regulations. I'd suggest barriers to entry to drivers be the first item on the list, to at least cut down on drivers. There are just waaayyy to many freakin' drivers. Even if the pay was higher the pay will still be shit with too many drivers.

*Uber and Lyft are both out of control on this item.*

We don't need every employable person on the planet to be an aircraft pilot NOR do we need a superabundance of DRIVERS for this space. They could be reduced and managed far more effectively.

This free for all shit ends up in the end as FREE for the pax and COSTLY for you.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Shine'ola said:


> I believe the city has caved on the rate..


Why do you think this? I thought the latest agreement was for $3.00 a mile?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Why do you think this? I thought the latest agreement was for $3.00 a mile?


Thought I heard they went from 50% higher than taxi fare to 25% higher. Not a 'cave.'


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

observer said:


> We don't know yet what Uber will do with the higher fare. My thinking is that they will charge higher fare, get rid of percentage model and just pay driver by mile. Keeping driver pay close to what it is currently.


Could be!!


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Prentiss said:


> I think their are a bunch of pissed off cab drivers here.


I'm an NYC cab driver.

Wouldn't say I'm exactly pissed off, but it is rather galling the way Uber bribed it's way into NYC through Chhabra, and our own AG keeps going to bat for them when the TLC dares to try to properly regulate.

It's also amazing how they put up ads stating UberX is 'cheaper than a taxi' and 'hail no!' when taxis cannot price gouge and must actually carry real commercial insurance.

Frankly I think you're all nuts to support this company in any way, the CEO's stated goal is to replace drivers with self driving cars (most likely Google's, a major backer).

'Legal' 21st Century gypsy cabs. Go figure.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Thought I heard they went from 50% higher than taxi fare to 25% higher. Not a 'cave.'


That would be so sweet if Orlando holds tough..and that would be a model for all cities to follow and then us drivers would make a living wage at least..


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Thought I heard they went from 50% higher than taxi fare to 25% higher. Not a 'cave.'


the city came up with some Bs that Uber was like a limo with "pre determined destination, pre arranged, pre something " and has a 25% higher price set on that catagory, of course Uber flipped out and the city said OK, same as cabs is fine which is $2.40, Uber has been Lucy footballing that, go to Orlando, there are a couple of recent articles, Chicabby is on top of it


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Don't get me started on "Randy Shear." The guy was a legend in his own mind..and his sole agenda was driving people to his YouTube page...


bingo (said that twice today)


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

a legend living in a tent, Obama should have had him sitting with Michelle instead of the other BS girl story that really was a democratic staffer


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

I think the issue here from what I see is people are still driving for Uber. Long at that happens no one will care if the rates drop.

Uber has clients on their side. The numbers are there. The only way that people will start to take a stand on this side of the fence is the following.

1) Service is disrupted....longer wait times, less drivers to serve the public, poor quality service.
2)Taxi industry provides a better service to the public.
3) Costs more than other options on the road.

As an Uber driver you only have one choice that you can control. And by working with number 1 you risk being cut out like cancer as the supply of unknowing believe all drivers seems endless.

Now Education seems to be the best way to get this point across. Speaking to the press is a great step. The Blog post I read from one of the people on here from Texas was a great written article and was filled with easy to understand facts. But ripping on people here including users of the system who stumble on here does not sell the case. Stay to the facts educate who you can, and if they don't respond don't take offense. Maybe they just need to read more people explain it differently. 

I am a big supporter of Uber as a technology, but not at the expense of people not having a living wage. I start to respect the taxi industry just a little bit more than I did when I first tried this Uber driver gig out.

I do my part in my community educating riders an drivers who I meet. Most understand but don't know how to bring about change. I recommend this site to listen to others experiences. But lately I wonder if I am just leading them to poison as the conversations here go from constructive to opinionated and take on an attack stance. Even I have done it and for the life of me wonder how I got caught up in this shit.

I think the first step would be to elect spokespeople to speak on behalf of drivers. Voted on by the group and be the voice of the drivers collective. They would be the board who would serve on behalf of the group here and take concerns forward based on a level head. This would be what the public and social media would see and a united front on an international level. Uber does this and if we all think we have the power lets shape it that way.

So any takers on this? Who feels they are up to the challenge? Or are we going to continue to be just a place to ***** about our lives.


----------



## Prentiss (Aug 18, 2014)

My solution was to just quit driving till the rates come back up. I go out and give 1 ride a week just to stay active. But their are still plenty of people willing to drive for the pennies they are paying now. We talked about a strike in our city but what is that really going to accomplish? I havn't heard of any other city getting anything changed when they did the same thing.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Like I said in the thread I just started.. our best course of action is to petition local governments to institute minimum per mile fares.. It would force uber's hand..
> 
> Orlando has done it..


I hope Orlando succeeds. If it does, Uber may pull out of Orlando altogether (rather than acquiesce to Orlando's regulations). My big worry is that if Orlando succeeds and Uber stays, that Uber will still only pay the drivers the current rate and keep the balance. Imagine the uproar around the rest of the country if Uber began paying Orlando drivers $2.40 (after cutting most of the rest of the country to under $1 per mile).


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I have reporters actively looking for Drivers input here *ASAP*
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...and-work-fewer-hours-than-taxi-drivers.12156/
> *Drivers Please Step Up
> It's Time To Be Heard
> ...





chi1cabby said:


> I have reporters actively looking for Drivers input here *ASAP*
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...and-work-fewer-hours-than-taxi-drivers.12156/
> *Drivers Please Step Up
> It's Time To Be Heard
> ...


got it


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Then Orlando can join the rest of us that already hold Fuber in contempt.


good one


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> I hope Orlando succeeds. If it does, Uber may pull out of Orlando altogether (rather than acquiesce to Orlando's regulations). My big worry is that if Orlando succeeds and Uber stays, that Uber will still only pay the drivers the current rate and keep the balance. Imagine the uproar around the rest of the country if Uber began paying Orlando drivers $2.40 (after cutting most of the rest of the country to under $1 per mile).


Baltimore is 50% higher than Orlando and aint nobody saying shit about that


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Shine'ola said:


> Baltimore is 50% higher than Orlando and aint nobody saying shit about that


Me? 500% higher and three more than that, pal.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Raquel said:


> The taxis may have the "solution" force the city to mandate minimum fare per mile rates... like Orlando has done effective next month..
> 
> That way uber's hands are tied..


Be careful what you wish for....
For example, is there anything that will prevent Uber from raising the fare to $2.00
and also raise the commission to 70% ?

The public has some influence on regulators.
The Taxi industry has a little bit too.
Uber probably has just as much.
The little powerless Uber drivers on the other hand have very little influence.

If you want to go this route your only hope would be to convince regulators
that your pay is important so you can maintain your car and not endanger the public.
But even then they will most likely generate some annual test that will just bring them more revenue
not necessarily more money for you.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Shine'ola said:


> Baltimore is 50% higher than Orlando and aint nobody saying shit about that


60% here in Toronto. But expenses are higher here too.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Be careful what you wish for....
> For example, is there anything that will prevent Uber from raising the fare to $2.00
> and also raise the commission to 70% ?
> 
> ...


In other words, Uber is a de facto monopoly. You are correct, sir.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Who amongst you wants to stop *****ing and do something proactive for a change.
I have reporters seeking drivers input, yet no one has started a conversation with me to get the reporters contact info.

Click my avatar, then click "start conversation".
Thanx!


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Who amongst you wants to stop *****ing and do something proactive for a change.
> I have reporters seeking drivers input, yet no one has started a conversation with me to get the reporters contact info.
> 
> Click my avatar, then click "start conversation".
> Thanx!


Post that info.


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

Organizing and protesting does nothing, from what I've seen. Even protests in their home city of SF are met with smiling faces and bagels. They are just laughing at the drivers that show up for these events.

You continue working or you quit. Either way, Uber does not care about you. They never have. Even faced with a large amount of driver's leaving the market, instead of addressing the problem with their core business practices, they would rather pay $500-$1000 for a NEW driver to replace you. If they are willing to pay that for someone to replace you, why do you think you matter to them?

Uber is a race to the bottom. Travis and some will cash out making tons of money before they get there. YOU DO NOT MATTER TO THEM. They would rather pay some new person a $1000 BONUS for 20 rides than give you an extra $250 in fares for the same amount of work.

Here is a pretty good analysis of Uber's race to the bottom: https://bobsullivan.net/gotchas/the...atal-to-itself-its-customers-and-mass-transit

A lot of drivers, including myself, thought Lyft cared about it's drivers and would follow the AirBnB model of focusing on partners first, economics later. But, after all the fare cuts from Lyft, and the GLOWSTACHE (Turning it up to ELEVEN!) Lyft has proven they come from the same "screw the workers for money" school as Uber.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I would consider uber if they raised their rate up over $2/mile, and allowed a place to tip on the app.


What if you get hurt and Uber won't pay a dime for your medical expenses?


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

MikeB said:


> What if you get hurt and Uber won't pay a dime for your medical expenses?


What if? Um, you must be new.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Crownan said:


> Organizing and protesting does nothing, from what I've seen. Even protests in their home city of SF are met with smiling faces and bagels. They are just laughing at the drivers that show up for these events.
> 
> You continue working or you quit. Either way, Uber does not care about you. They never have. Even faced with a large amount of driver's leaving the market, instead of addressing the problem with their core business practices, they would rather pay $500-$1000 for a NEW driver to replace you. If they are willing to pay that for someone to replace you, why do you think you matter to them?
> 
> ...


Everything you just said is summed up in one word: ******ization. African Americans have endured this treatment 500 years. Welcome to the fold.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> ******ization. African Americans have endured this treatment 500 years.


OK....but that 500 years ended 50 years ago with the Civil Rights Act. Now black Americans have every right to get ****ed as hard by Fuber as white Americans. Congrats!!!! You are free from racial oppression!!!!!


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> What if? Um, you must be new.


I'm new from the summer of 2014. Does it change anything?


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

MikeB said:


> I'm new from the summer of 2014. Does it change anything?


Then you should, if you get hurt, you're further ****ed.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Then you should, if you get hurt, you're further ****ed.


I should what?


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

MikeB said:


> What if you get hurt and Uber won't pay a dime for your medical expenses?


Obama has you covered, don't worry. Affordable Care Act means we can take low paying jobs as Artists or Uber drivers without having to worry!

Disclaimer: ACA does not cover any situation where you are actually injured. Or most preventative care. It just relieves you of fines from the IRS.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Crownan said:


> Obama has you covered, don't worry. Affordable Care Act means we can take low paying jobs as Artists or Uber drivers without having to worry!


I gather this is a sarcasm?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Like I said in the thread I just started.. our best course of action is to petition local governments to institute minimum per mile fares.. It would force uber's hand..
> 
> Orlando has done it..


just curious I'm not in Orlando I'm in Houston Texas but just because they have to charge the riders more does that mean they have to pay the drivers more how does that minimum rate work


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

MikeB said:


> I gather this is a sarcasm?


Sorry, yes. I added a disclaimer to indicate it as such.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

MikeB said:


> I should what?


Have known. Sorry about that.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Have known. Sorry about that.


You didn't follow the conversation:

Lidman said: ↑
I would consider uber if they raised their rate up over $2/mile, and allowed a place to tip on the app.
I asked him:
What if you get hurt and Uber won't pay a dime for your medical expenses?


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> just curious I'm not in Orlando I'm in Houston Texas but just because they have to charge the riders more does that mean they have to pay the drivers more how does that minimum rate work


Yes, we get paid more. That is the whole point. Uber came into Orlando at just a few pennies less than current rates and we made a ton of money. Lyft came in at about $.20 less than Uber and we still made a ton of money.

The low rates now are the fact that these community college or correspondence course millennials running the companies really don't understand the difference between Supply and Demand and fixing prices (cartel like).

Uber, on the one hand, would rather pay out huge bonuses for new drivers to offset their loss of workforce as they institute price cuts. All to eliminate rivals like Lyft.

Lyft thinks they can stay in the game by undercutting or matching Uber (who has 40x the cash) while still losing workforce.

Both camps are idiots. Bred in test tubes with no actual real world common sense.

WARNING: Following is OLD SCHOOL economics practiced in the height of capitalism. We are now in the decline as the ME generation takes over!

In the not too recent past, companies attracted the BEST employees by offering the BEST benefits. The things that went on, from free lunches to PENSIONS would boggle the 20 somethings of this age. That, for the most part, ensured them of the BEST product and the HIGHEST market share.

Now, the uneducated crud that comes out of universities these days only care about VALUATION TO IPO. Which is hypocrisy at it's most acute. Most of the "educated" today come with a ton of Marxist baggage. But, in irony, they somehow are fine to disregard workers for the betterment of society (themselves).


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Some here just complain, but anytime meaningful action is suggested..they don't have any interest in contributing..
> 
> These people show up after the battle is OVER...and shoot the wounded..


I hate to tell ya this, and many here will disagree, but no meaningful actions or ideas have been proposed here. They are the same ideas and plans that have no value or effect concerning the situation. Same ideas, proposed over and over in different forms, that never work. A rally call by those who want your money yet know they have nothing to offer you.

So what's next? Cow tipping?

BTW....I have not read this whole thread.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

UL Driver SF said:


> I hate to tell ya this, and many here will disagree, but no meaningful actions or ideas have been proposed here. They are the same ideas and plans that have no value or effect concerning the situation. Same ideas, proposed over and over in different forms, that never work. A rally call by those who want your money yet know they have nothing to offer you.
> 
> So what's next? Cow tipping?
> 
> BTW....I have not read this whole thread.


The meaningful action proposed was to force city councils to force minimum fares like $4.00 mile they did in Orlando ..and are contemplating in Sacramento..


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Raquel said:


> The meaningful action proposed was to force city councils to force minimum fares like $4.00 mile they did in Orlando ..and are contemplating in Sacramento..


Finally. A real solution.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Big Machine said:


> Don't forget about the people that scream "uber shill or employee" anytime someone makes a constructive comment that does not agree with their own opinion. They are my favorite ones because they are basically sticking their fingers in their ears and yelling I cant hear you


Can you believe I've been called a Uber Shill! Just shows some folk cant recognise a balanced viewpoint.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

observer said:


> There should be some type of voting system where a person can get voted off forum by members, say after 20 members block a person. At very least, they should be reviewed by moderator.
> 
> Sometimes I think twice about promoting this forum because of the way some posts are rabidly anti pax, anti cabbie, anti driver, anti Uber etc.. I don't want pax to get turned off riding by coming here.
> 
> The forum does usually work well and does help to understand the problems drivers face.


So its OK to be anti-static as long as its in a forward direction?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> I hope Orlando succeeds. If it does, Uber may pull out of Orlando altogether (rather than acquiesce to Orlando's regulations). My big worry is that if Orlando succeeds and Uber stays, that Uber will still only pay the drivers the current rate and keep the balance. Imagine the uproar around the rest of the country if Uber began paying Orlando drivers $2.40 (after cutting most of the rest of the country to under $1 per mile).


Good point. Instead of a Gold rush in the Klondike, there'll be a Uber Tsunami of drivers to the south.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Basically all tnr operating have to charge a minimum fare per mile like $4.00..they can't charge less then that per mile..


But they ALREADY CHARGE more right now than they pay us. Is there anything to stop them paying the drivers a smaller percentage even if the rates are higher (20% of $4 is the same as 80% of $1)? Is no one actually understanding my question? Just because they HAVE to charge riders more does that HAVE to trickle down to the drivers?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Raquel said:


> The meaningful action proposed was to force city councils to force minimum fares like $4.00 mile they did in Orlando ..and are contemplating in Sacramento..


I believe Orlando is also considering an amendment. This will oblige riders to provide Uber drivers with free water and mints.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Uber will not burn their bridges and invite an all out revolt over something like that... they may raise the commision to say 25%..but at $4 a mile who cares??
> 
> Some are just trying to find excuses to not join this battle to get minimum rates instituted..


Seriously? Uber not burn bridges or invite a revolt? But that's actually still not answering my original question! Which is about the minimum possibly to be set.

And what is this avoiding a battle? Where did that come from?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Raquel said:


> If you SF drivers can get something similar in SF...it would be a big strategic victory...getting such a big win..in uber's hometown..


I have proposed this in the past. I have said you can get the money you want with out dealing with uber or lyft.

Their solution? Whine outside of tubers office. Believe me, this group couldn't organize a bake sale. So I don't see it happening anytime soon here.

Funny thing is...you would think they would make use of the cabbies . After all they want this to happen too.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Can you believe I've been called a Uber Shill! Just shows some folk cant recognise a balanced viewpoint.


From what I gather I don't think you care what people call you.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> From what I gather I don't think you care what people call you.


Nope, and I guess the bubble hat helps you cope with the slings and aŕrows tossed at you!

As we say in Ozstralia, "Good 'onya Son! done good played strong".


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

Good luck to all those who put up with exploitation and abuse. If you think your pimp will change anything cuz a few cab drivers protest, hope will get u nothing but future disappointment. BTW if u haven't heard your pimp just scored another $1.6 billion from Goldman Sachs. All due to ur undying devotion to keep driving


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Nope, and I guess the bubble hat helps you cope with the slings and aŕrows tossed at you!
> 
> As we say in Ozstralia, "Good 'onya Son! done good played strong".


What are you talking about, that's the Uber additional insurance they give drivers. It's to keep us safe.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Oh...Raquel, the rates in Sac are abysmal. They need to hit up the city hard.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

krazydrive said:


> I completely agree. Alot of miserable and negative people here. But there's a lot who want change and then you have the negative nancies. I support any attempt to see change to help our fellow drivers earn a living wage.


Ohhhh God I'm going to barf.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Well, first of all,complaining could provide psychological relief through the open expression of strong emotions; But more importantly, moaning brings people together:

Just because the topic of conversation is negative rather than positive doesn’t mean we’re unhappy, and often times the opposite is the case… Two strangers complaining on a subway platform can end up cracking a smile or laughing.- -Same thing goes for two or more strangers complaining on a thread like this ,that is for us to air our complaints.
It often can turn something you see as negative, into something that you will eventually see a trivial - so IMO complaining isnt always bad-Complain when there’s a reason to, but remember to appreciate the good stuff also – don’t just always complain.
Basically, constructive complaining leads to change whereas the unconstructive variety traps a workplace in the status quo by zapping everyone’s energy, optimism, and belief that change is possible.
Pick your battles!!


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

jackstraww said:


> Well, first of all,complaining could provide psychological relief through the open expression of strong emotions; But more importantly, moaning brings people together:
> 
> Just because the topic of conversation is negative rather than positive doesn't mean we're unhappy, and often times the opposite is the case&#8230; Two strangers complaining on a subway platform can end up cracking a smile or laughing.- -Same thing goes for two or more strangers complaining on a thread like this ,that is for us to air our complaints.
> It often can turn something you see as negative, into something that you will eventually see a trivial - so IMO complaining isnt always bad-Complain when there's a reason to, but remember to appreciate the good stuff also - don't just always complain.
> ...


During times of oppression and misery, governments and leaders promote false happiness. It's like how a prostitute uses heroine to forget she's a prostitute. Pimps like it, pimps promote it, *****s do as they're told with narcotic glee.

So, uber drivers, some of the most oppressed ppl in America, live by the false happy propaganda. Everything must be positive.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

John Anderson said:


> During times of oppression and misery, governments and leaders promote false happiness. It's like how a prostitute uses heroin to forget she's a prostitute. Pimps like it, pimps promote it, *****s do as they're told with narcotic glee.
> 
> So, uber drivers, some of the most oppressed ppl in America, live by the false happy propaganda. Everything must be positive.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_JA- Cant tell if you agree with my theory on the benefits of constructive complaining -
But I like your response. If we see UBER as the pimp- and me as the oppressed uber prostitute... I can only hope that a narcotic glee becomes part of thier incentive program._


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Uber drivers oppressed......


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!! That's an insult to oppressed people.


----------

